# Pureed foods



## talabadoo (Nov 10, 2012)

Im the Dietary Manager at a Memory care center and i have 2 resident that are on puree diets. They wont eat anything because everything honstly just looks disgusting. i have tried al kinds of stuff to try to make the purees more appealing but purred beef  or ham ect. just dont look good . any ideas?


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

You have to add some cooked  veggies like carrots, broccoli,cauliflower,spinach  or green beans to your meats to make them look more appealing.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Make the puree meat into a chop steak or cutlet shape .Put the veges through a pastry beg with star tube for eye appeal.. Or put in a timbale mold.  Garnish the plate nicely and dust with fresh chopped parsly


----------



## talabadoo (Nov 10, 2012)

Both of thos are good ideas thanks ! I will try them tomorrow .


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Also don't forget that pureed foods can also be more heavily spiced and / or coloured to make appealing.

ie. - pureed apple is just kinda 'meh;

puree that apple with a heavy hand of apple pie spices, darkly baked pie dough, some red annatto for colour and you have some tasty paste!

Ground beef can be a great thing also if you cook it right and present it in a manner that doesn't shock the hell out of the customer.

ie. Shepherds Pie / Cottage Pie:

-Cook extra finely ground lean beef with some baking soda and water. (this will soften the meat a whole lot - use 1/4 tsp per pound of meat and at least 1 cup of water per pound of beef.

-Once beef is well cooked and all the moisture has been driven off - put a stick blender on it and make it super smooth, or use an alternate method.

- Season the hell out of the beef, you really need to be heavy handed here, beef base, garlic, everything including the kitchen sink if you need to.  Think beef jerky puree, super savoury and strong (not too salty though).

-Make mashed potatoes, even powdered will be fine - just use lots of butter and whole milk, maybe a touch of spice (nutmeg etc.)  This is the balancing point to the super strong beef.

- Make a corn puree reduction (cream corn blended and passed thru a tamis after thickening)

- Make a pea puree reduction with a few added onions (frozen peas are just fine, cooked / blended passed thru a tamis) 

Adjust the seasoning on each one of the above, if you won't taste it then you should never serve it!

Take and plate some of the ground beef in a ramekin or whatever floats your boat.  Then use a small piping bag to make little dots of "peas and corn" on top of the beef.   Then pipe  the mashed on top.

You can't brown it off in the oven so you will have to make it pretty again.   A bit of smoked paprika, maybe some finely ground dried cheese.

Anyway I hope this helps you to get your creative juices flowing.

Don't hesitate to let us know how things go and keep asking questions.

Mike


----------



## sparkie (Feb 12, 2011)

Back when I was in school, one of my teachers shared an article with me that featured a chef from some fancy retirement home. His thing was pureed foods. He used pastry bags and molds to make the food look like whatever they used to be. Sorry, but I can't remember the title or publication, but it may be out there some where. His dishes where well composed, and honestly, looked like something I would like to eat.


----------



## talabadoo (Nov 10, 2012)

i will try seasoning it heavy handed . The only problem with the facility i work in is its for alzhimers and dementia. Most of the residents are in the late stages and can only taste sweet.  I have 3 residents that i have to actually pour maple syrup on everything they eat because thats the only thing they can taste.  but i will try modling it and piping it !


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

If you have some extra money, JB Prince has an extensive line of molds of different shapes. I'm sure there are other companies as well. Some techniques from molecular gastronomy may help since appearance is the issue. As long as you are putting maple syrup on the food, how about putting sugar in all the food just to make everything sweet before you mold and present it? Sweet roast beef would not work for the normal resident but in this case that might be just the thing. Whatever you come up with, this sounds like an interesting and unusual challenge.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

> how about putting sugar in all the food just to make everything sweet before you mold and present it


I don't think the dietitian would view this as the answer to the problem. All that sugar might promote weight gain .

While taste buds diminish with the elderly, finding ways to serve food ie: proper balance of color, shape , texture, taste, all of these come into play when making food, even with us, sometimes adding different spices to the food might invoke a childhood memory, so working with nutmeg, cinnamon, rosemary, terragon and or essential oils will help as well.

As far as molds go , there is a website called www.pureefoodsmolds.com maybe they have something .....

You will find some good info at *wardipedia.org* .

Another website you may want to look at is theartandarchitectureofpuree.com .

Just some thoughts.

Petals.


----------



## chef toowoomba (Oct 7, 2014)

image.jpg




__
chef toowoomba


__
Oct 7, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
chef toowoomba


__
Oct 7, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
chef toowoomba


__
Oct 7, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
chef toowoomba


__
Oct 7, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
chef toowoomba


__
Oct 7, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
chef toowoomba


__
Oct 7, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
chef toowoomba


__
Oct 7, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
chef toowoomba


__
Oct 7, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
chef toowoomba


__
Oct 7, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
chef toowoomba


__
Oct 7, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
chef toowoomba


__
Oct 7, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
chef toowoomba


__
Oct 7, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
chef toowoomba


__
Oct 7, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
chef toowoomba


__
Oct 7, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
chef toowoomba


__
Oct 7, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
chef toowoomba


__
Oct 7, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
chef toowoomba


__
Oct 7, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
chef toowoomba


__
Oct 7, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
chef toowoomba


__
Oct 7, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
chef toowoomba


__
Oct 7, 2014








Some options, I have made beetroot as well asparagus, all types, corn, purée corn beef, strong, etc etc


----------



## chef toowoomba (Oct 7, 2014)

You can mix and match they freeze well, and reheat well and hold their shape, just finish with a sauce


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

One of the chemicals in molecular gastronomy holds foods in shape while hot, then loosens when cooling, the exact opposite of gelatin. Used in commercially thickened soups among other things. Perhaps someone else can remember which it is. When playing with molds, this might help the use of fresh purees. If I can find it, I'll post it here.


----------



## chef toowoomba (Oct 7, 2014)

Try agar agar


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Methocel, is what Chef writer is referencing. I use it sometimes, might be worth a try. It's pretty neutral in taste. Might be a little work, but honestly, your clients sound like they are worth a little extra if you can bring them any kind of joy.


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

As for the palate problems, have you ever heard of miracle berries?


----------



## chef toowoomba (Oct 7, 2014)

My clients get fed fantastically eating almost every any normal person can ea, have you got any pictures of food made with methocel, does it hold, I have used spuma and it is to expensive, I have trailed many different and found agar agar works the best.


----------



## chef toowoomba (Oct 7, 2014)

image.jpg




__
chef toowoomba


__
Oct 8, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
chef toowoomba


__
Oct 8, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
chef toowoomba


__
Oct 8, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
chef toowoomba


__
Oct 8, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
chef toowoomba


__
Oct 8, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
chef toowoomba


__
Oct 8, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
chef toowoomba


__
Oct 8, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
chef toowoomba


__
Oct 8, 2014







/200/height/400[/IMG]


----------

